# Not laying



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

What can I give my hens to lay some eggs 4 are a year and 2 are 2 year and I been giving them layer also what needs to be givin em to them to keep them in shape thanks


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

What???????


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

You can give them oyster shells or grit to help keep egg shells hard and I don't understand what you mean by keeping your chickens in shape? Haha, body building chickens.


----------



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

What I mean in shape is heathy but thanks for the help


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh okay I get what you mean, my chickens are fine and don't need anything extra to stay healthy just let em live a happy life


----------

